# Solar Oasis Aqua-Bar LED light



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Found this light, it looks cute, but the wattage claim seems ridiculous.

http://www.led-grow-master.com/AquaBar.html
It says this uses only 9 watts.









They also have a unit with 5 LED pucks.
http://www.lonestarorchids.com/pdf/solaroasis/aqua-bar-info.pdf

I did a Google search on this fixture, but could not get any solid numbers. Without solid numbers I won't get this fixture since it seems to be claiming the impossible.

Anyone see this fixture?

P.S.
Another LED growlight company has tested against Solar Oasis lights. :lol: http://www.ledgrowlights.com/lglvso.htm

P.P.S.
I believe that it is currently possible to have such a light, I just have my doubts that this particular light will do the job.

Some of the extra high end LED aquarium lights will do the job (i.e. www.solarisled.com) but their 48 inch fixture costs $2789!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I have not seen it before. Thank you for showing it.

I heard an article on NPR this past year that said; when the white LED is perfected it will revolutionize the Lighting industry. Maybe this is the forerunner. If so, it will not take long to pay for itself, all other things being equal. The Moon Lights that are being used are cool and they seem cheap too.

It will be interesting to see how this affects our Hobby. It would be nice to have lower electric bills.


----------

